
The Marshall Islands Are Disappearing - ereyes01
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/02/world/The-Marshall-Islands-Are-Disappearing.html
======
DrScump
Data that doesn't fit the NYT narrative:

"It looks like Kwajalein is affected by a local subsidence induced by building
construction (or some sea level “correction” in order to have it going up).

The Majuro records, for sure, contradicts any (sic:"and") acceleration claim;
even a general “rise”.

[http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/07/31/the-marshall-
islands-a...](http://wattsupwiththat.com/2013/07/31/the-marshall-islands-and-
their-sea-level-changes/)

